# Looking for a specific Sugoi Jacket



## derecklimoges (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi, I'm looking for this exact model of Sugoi Jacket. I think this is a mid 90's jacket. I saw it on ebay, but it was already sold.

If someone would sell this jacket, please contact me. 

Thanks a lot.


----------

